# Different types of pipes



## nabsy (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey all! can somebody kindly tell me the difference between PPR, PE, and PVC (upvc and cpvc)

Where are they used? advantages (cost, durablity, reliability, ductile, etc)

and another question, in electrical conduits, what is the most common type of polymer of plastic used? (pvc, pe)?

thank u so much.. excellent work..keeep it up!

Nabeel!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Can you be more specific as to the type of information you're looking for? Such as a particular application.

Plastic pipe has several different categories of pipe and tubing it encompasses. You're asking about 5 of them, but their suitability depends entirely on application.

The reason for my confusion is you can find all the information you're asking about on the manufacturer's web sites. The 'suitability' of a product to a specific application however is often a subject of debate, and I tend not to put too much faith in the marketing department of some manufacturers. Think Qest pipe and its failures.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Qest and it's failures?.....expand some on that please Dbl?

Bob


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Qest and it's failures?.....expand some on that please Dbl?
> 
> Bob





> *1991*
> Shell, HCC and DuPont form the Consumer Plumbing Recovery Center, originally designed to troubleshoot PolyB concerns. It later evolved into a claims processing centre.
> 
> *1995*
> The defendants in Cox v Shell, the class-action suit launched in the wake of thousands of PolyB claims, agree to a settlement worth about $950 million, one of the largest settlements in US history.


Qest is a trade name for polybutylene pipe. It has several failings, including fittings, splits, and generally just leaks resulting in property damage.

http://www.pbpipe.com/index1.htm

That is one website dedicated to the making and payout of claims from class action lawsuits against the makers of Qest and other PB pipe.

The stuff deteriorates in chlorinated water.

Look here for all kinds of links concerning PB.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

WOW! I used Qest on an investment remod way back. I never had problem and kept the structure for 5+ years. I haven't used it since. I hope the current HO isn't cursing me.

When the salesman sold me on the product he blew the pipe up like a balloon......cracking?.....it must deteriorate over the years.

Bob


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Most inspectors are aware of the problems with PB pipe, and its not a problem in all areas, all of the time.

If you were allowed to use it per your local code and per your local AHJ, then 1) they didn't know what they were looking at or didn't pay attention and mistakenly let you use it, or 2) you used approved fittings and installation methods that make that installation no more a risk than any other approved pipe for that application.

I've seem miles of it failed and miles of it not having a single problem. Its all in the fittings used, installation method, pressure its exposed to, temperature and dissolved chlorine in the water.

The reason folks liked it so much was it was cheap and it was fast to install. If you do have a problem, refer them to that website and I hope your plumber was insured when he installed it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> When the salesman sold me on the product he blew the pipe up like a balloon......cracking?.....it must deteriorate over the years.
> 
> Bob


I've dug out PB waterlines that were split over 40' of their length. When the stuff fails, it does it right!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Qest was also used in yachts from the '80's until failure time. Replacing it was BIG$$$

If pressed, I would use PU. The price is similar to copper though and the fittings will run a few bucks apiece. I have specified this in a number of industrial apps. with minimal operating pressures of over 100 PSI and exposure to many chemicals, never having a failure. You can also tie it in the knot of your choice without compromising the material.


----------



## nabsy (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry for not being clear with my question. 

more specifically, what are the most preferred types of pipes used and why for the following types of usage: (for a residential building)

1) Drinking water
2) Sewer Pipes
3) Wastewater lines
4) Gas pipes
5) Underfloor heating and radiator connection. 

Hope this makes my question clearer. 

Awaiting your response, 

Thanks, 

Nabeel!


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Just curious. Which stainless clamps were having problems?

God Bless,

Song Dog


----------



## Mike Hansen (Aug 17, 2008)

*Some plastic pipe types defined*

PVC Schedule 40 is for use in cold water systems like sprinklers and cold water plumbing. PVC Schedule 80 is used for higher pressure systems and for hot water, or where threading of pipes is required. CPVC is a chlorinated plastic that is for higher pressure (up to 200 psi) and for hot water. PVC UVR is for situations where ultraviolet protection is needed, like above ground sprinkler systems.
I hope this helps!
-Mike Hansen


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hansen said:


> PVC Schedule 40 is for use in cold water systems like sprinklers and cold water plumbing. PVC Schedule 80 is used for higher pressure systems and for hot water, or where threading of pipes is required. CPVC is a chlorinated plastic that is for higher pressure (up to 200 psi) and for hot water. PVC UVR is for situations where ultraviolet protection is needed, like above ground sprinkler systems.
> I hope this helps!
> -Mike Hansen


Shc. 40 PVC is used for outside underground applications such as meter to house and irrigation, not cold water disturbution inside the walls of houses. CPVC can be used for cold and hot water disturbution inside houses not just hot water.
As far as it goes for sewer. Shc 40 PVC and SDR35.
Gas pipe- Polyethlene underground. 
Gas-tite in house although one has to be cerified to run it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike Hansen said:


> PVC Schedule 40 is for use in cold water systems like sprinklers and cold water plumbing. PVC Schedule 80 is used for higher pressure systems and for hot water, or where threading of pipes is required. CPVC is a chlorinated plastic that is for higher pressure (up to 200 psi) and for hot water. PVC UVR is for situations where ultraviolet protection is needed, like above ground sprinkler systems.
> I hope this helps!
> -Mike Hansen



It all depends on what code one uses, this thread is nearly 2 years old, it might help out after all this time.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

This thread is two years old.

Talk about necromancery.


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn it.... Once again I pay no attention.:furious:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

*I'm just looking at the O/P..."Nabeel" the plumber.*


----------



## foxielissa (Oct 21, 2008)

*Polybutylene Pipe*

Hi, I do general contracting, remodeling, and repairs, however, when it comes to plumbing I know to leave it to the pros. Well, that's why I'm here, in my house, I have PB pipes, well they have gradually started to leak and subsequently bust flooding the whole house. We had just almost finished repairing from Katrina when this happened. We can't afford homeowners insurance since the storm, and we had to get a 2nd mortgage to do the Katrina repairs, so we are STRAPPED. I contacted the PB website and filled out a claim form. The house was built in the late 80's, but we were told that in the mid 90's one of the people who lived here before us was a contractor and he did a lot of plumbing work, and he still used PB. Well they want pics of the dates off the pipe. The problem is that the PB pipes that burst were all replaced, and what is left doesn't seem to have a visable date on them. Does anyone know how to tell what the date is on it?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

foxielissa said:


> Hi, I do general contracting, remodeling, and repairs, however, when it comes to plumbing I know to leave it to the pros. Well, that's why I'm here, in my house, I have PB pipes, well they have gradually started to leak and subsequently bust flooding the whole house. We had just almost finished repairing from Katrina when this happened. We can't afford homeowners insurance since the storm, and we had to get a 2nd mortgage to do the Katrina repairs, so we are STRAPPED. I contacted the PB website and filled out a claim form. The house was built in the late 80's, but we were told that in the mid 90's one of the people who lived here before us was a contractor and he did a lot of plumbing work, and he still used PB. Well they want pics of the dates off the pipe. The problem is that the PB pipes that burst were all replaced, and what is left doesn't seem to have a visable date on them. Does anyone know how to tell what the date is on it?


If you don't have the pieces of pipes to photograph, I'm not sure what to tell you.

You can contact the claim site and explain the issue to them, but I have no idea what they will do for you, if anything.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Take a piece and put it in a cooler out side in the sun and pour some bleach in there. Come back in 2 year and try to "inflate" it like he did. It will split down the center.



Glasshousebltr said:


> WOW! I used Qest on an investment remod way back. I never had problem and kept the structure for 5+ years. I haven't used it since. I hope the current HO isn't cursing me.
> 
> When the salesman sold me on the product he blew the pipe up like a balloon......cracking?.....it must deteriorate over the years.
> 
> Bob


----------

